# Mantova?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Today we stumbled upon Orvieto in Italy which, whilst I have driven past the town many times, I have never stopped here. What a gem! 

On a similar theme, has anyone visited the following?

Mantova, Bergamo, Padova?

I am travelling with a motorhome virgin on this trip and so in addition to many of the main cities, I am keen to see some of the less common tourist places. Any other suggestions? 

So far we have covered Lucca, Pisa, Rome, Pompei, Sorrento, Vesuvius and today Orvieto. On the cards next are some more biggies - Florence, Siena, San Gemignano, Venice, Verona and Milan - although maybe not in that order! A few smaller towns would probably go down well, so any suggestions appreciated. 

We are not in a hurry. 

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell

When heading back north and on the Ligurian coast, you could try the Cinque Terre - south east of Genova, between Sestri Levante and La Spezia. Superb villages tucked away on the hillsides. We stopped in one of the sites down the road into Deiva Marina and used the train to hop along between the villages. Lovely beach there as well.

pictures


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Worth looking at Montepulciano - the sosta there costs €10 I think. It is part of a general parking area beneath the town, but is still on the edge of an escarpment so the views are good.
For Siena, we have stayed at a campsite in Sovicille (it's in the campsite database) a village to the west of the city. A bus calls at the campsite several times a day and takes you to the centre of Siena. That is one of our favourite Italian cities so far. This is a much easier access plan than stopping on the sosta in Siena which is in the middle of a dual carriageway.
We thought Verona was wonderful. The sosta is just outside the old city walls and costs €10 per day. It is barrier controlled and shaded by tall trees. A walk around the walls is well worth doing (bit like Lucca) but they do not encircle the town.
Cinque Terre is a 'must see'. We have stayed at the free sosta (but contributions gratefully received) on the south side of La Spezia near the docks. It is run by the ambulance service (it's actually one of their depots) and is always popular. Quite a big area though so there is usually room to get in. From the end of the road, a bus takes you into La Spezia where you can get a combined rail ticket and access pass to the Cinque Terre (part of the pathway is gated).

p.s. just remembered to add Pienza between Montepulciano and Montalcino; a small village that feels as though time has forgotten it. Once the home of a renaissance pope who wanted to turn it into a major centre. There is a small sosta but it was full when we got there. The village is definitely worth exploring though.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Monteriggioni nr. Siena.Bolsena and Lake nr. Orvieto. Gubbio,
Perugia, Trasimeno. To name just a few before you hit the Far North.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Enjoying this thread.
We will be going to Italy later this year. Have been several times before, package, independent and motorbike but this will be our first visit in the van.
Starting at Dunquerke (sp) and intend to visit Rome, not been there before. Anywhere else inbetween that taes our fancy.

Can recommend Sanque Terra and the public transport there.

Sue


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Bergamo is lovely. Make sure you get the Funicular upto the old hill town. It is lovely up there. There's a great restaurant/bar/cafe thing above the funicular station at the top with an amazing view over the city. The rest of the old town below is worth an explore as well.

Not sure about parking the M/H though as we were on the train that visit.

I'd also back up any comments about Gubbio, Perugia, Assisi, Lake Trasemene etc.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mantova*

Hi

Too late for some as we are at Florence now, but staying a few days and getting the coach to Siena and other places as cheaper than sites/sostas in the town.

I am staying at Garda for at least a month, so some of the towns along the A4 route are of interest.

Russell


----------

